# Freight costs.... awful



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, Dadant is real high on their shipping rates. I have used Mannlake and found them to be more reasonable. http://www.mannlakeltd.com


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Mann Lake vs. Dadants IMO... If you need it NOW order from Dadants and pay the shipping costs. They get everything out the door on time and use companies that will get it to you on time. 
Mann Lake, in my experiance, will leave the shipping charges blank and then shop around until they find you cheaper shipping and then forget to call you and confirm your new cost while your order sits around not being shipped...
I've also had a "cheap shipment" dropped off at my neighbor's shop as his address is not on display where it sat for two weeks while I was on the phone trying to track down my order.
Sometimes you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Motown (Jun 17, 2009)

I know what you mean...I put and order into Brushy Mountain last week (thursday morning), I called today to find out that they may process it by the end of this week. 

Next time I have a big order, I may just drive to Dadant (michigan) or Groeb Farms (michigan) and pick it up.


----------



## jlovell (May 1, 2009)

D Coates said:


> I can't help but think freight has turned into a source of revenue as something this weight and size doesn't cost us anything like this. I like to by over the internet to save travel time but at these rates local appears to be the way to go.
> 
> Is anyone else noticing this and is there any supplier who's got good shipping rates?


 I put in an order with www.glorybee.com for some beekeeping stuff they sell. At the end my shipping was $25 for a $45 order. I commented in the comment field that it was excessively high. I got an email back 4 hours later from someone else that indicated that it was indeed high and they had got it shipped for $12 and change. Sometimes calling or commenting about the shipping will get someone motivated to do something about it. Losing an order because the shipping is excessively high means no one makes any money. Next time, cancel the order, call, order it over the phone and then see what you can do when they quote you the shipping. Most times these places figure the worst possible cost when you do it online and charge you that when it isn't going to actually cost that much.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

In the Midwest, we are very fortunate to be able to save big $ with Mann Lake deliveries because they use Spee-Dee Delivery Service. Usually get the order by two days, often in a day. I also buy from B & B Honey Farm, and always have gotten orders from them the next day - they use Spee-Dee too. Spee-Dee is much cheaper than UPS.


MM


----------



## BonnieBee (Jul 29, 2007)

I have heard that if you go the online route with Dadant everything goes thru the main branch in Hamilton, IL and that usually things work out better if you personally call the nearest branch and do the order over the phone.

Or you can wait until December when Brushy Mountain runs their free shipping special.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I was going to order two skins for my Manlake smoker bellows for around $6.00 the web site gave me a $14 shipping charge per UPS, USPS was more. I called and placed the order over the phone and complained about the shipping and was told the web site often shows incorrect shipping charges. They charged me $5 something to ship it and when it arrived it was $2.75. I wonder if I used the web site if I would have been charged the $14?


----------



## localwhale (Apr 19, 2009)

I had problems with Brushy Mtn. too. I placed an order and over a week went by with no word. So I called and very politely asked for an update and the woman on the phone yelled at me and said I should have been watching their website because they'd posted in the last few days that orders were 3 weeks behind and I'd just have to wait and I could cancel the order if I wanted, but my card had been charged and it would take at least 2 weeks for a refund to go through.

I got off the phone, checked their website and was unable to find the post she'd talked about. I waited another week and finally my gear arrived. Good thing it wasn't something I was in desperate need of.

I'm just ordering from Walter T Kelley's from now on. They ship UPS ground and since I'm so close I get it the next day.

Customer service goes a long way for me and Brushy Mountain has given me a hard time on more than one occasion. The first time they sent me the wrong materials and I somehow still ended up paying extra for their mistake!


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been getting things local here in KC(Smithville actually) He's a dollar or so more but is always cheaper than the delivery price and I go by his house to work every day!
I like W T Kelly service also


----------



## DiverDog (Apr 22, 2009)

I havent had any problems with Brushy other than the wait for shipping during the busy season. I do think they charge too much for shipping but I just figured it was heavy stuff and thats what they charge. I'm gonna look into it more next time, and hope that the new facility here in PA will cut the price a bit. My buddy and I will probably just drive up there for next years big supply order.


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

I have noticed with Dadant if you look in their catalog, their shipping charges do seem very high. The bee jacket combo I have is a dadant and I bought it at the local bee store for $69, in the dadant catalog, like $45, but by the time I would have paid shipping there would have been no cost savings. So now its either I bite the bullet and pay the shipping, or go to the local place where sometimes service is crappy, but thats another story.


----------



## garys520 (Jul 1, 2009)

I also had a large order all set from Brushy Mtn. and when the operator quoted me the high shipping price, I canceled the order. I'll wait until they have their no shipping charge for two weeks at the end of the year. I started using Brushy because they do give its customers a chance to order supplies without shipping in December, but sometimes we need items quick the rest of the year and have to pay the price.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have found that there is alot of improvement that could be made by many of these companies.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Not all high cost is the fault of the supplier. Since UPS went on strike a few years back their rates have skyrocketed. I use to order a pallet of bears (16 bulk boxes)in 1996 my cost was 63.03 for all 16. After the strike they added a surcharge of $3 PER BOX...$1 per box since my business is at my house even though I have a separate building with a loading dock, $2 per box for being out in the country(1mile from city 35 miles from Lexington 12 miles from their local office.) Now they only make one trip but the surcharge is PER box regardless how many boxes you get! Now the cost is over $300.00. About five years ago I got four pallets of containers on a 53 ft semi for 525.00. Thats all that was on truck, was cheaper than a ltl or ups as I paid them 1.05 per mile....cost now would be about 1.50 unless you can find a deal and they are out there. By the way UPS wanted over $800 to deliver them!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

You might try pooling an order with other bee keepers and transport the goods yourself.
Try to make it a visit to a friend, relative, or a scenic trip.
*Sometimes a road trip* gives you time to clear your head or spend some time with the significant other.
BTY: the goods should not be damaged in transport and that is one good point.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Dadant. slow....slow.... Only shipped after I called to canel my order...... Better bee. usually okay, but HOSED me on an order this spring.... 90 frieght with 6 Foam hives.... Probably UPS though as the price went up.

Second order with betterbee..... Lousey Held up a 400.00 order because they were out of no 5 hardware cloth (ordered a small piece) took 3 weeks to get teh order shipped



Rossman.. Excellent Orders on time, shipping reasonabley accurate...

Last order I had picked up though as it would have been a truckload.. took them 2 days to get it ready for pickup....


My experince is most bee companies do not work at a modern pace...


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

My experince is most bee companies do not work at a modern pace... 
Some are still writing out their orders.
Computerized inventory. What's that?
Some or most of their employees do not know the terminology used to name their inventory.
They can even screw up tracking numbers.
They are good at sending you their 2nds that walk in customers have refused.
and the list goes on and on
Ernie


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

I have ordered from all of the major suppliers and I am sticking with Dadant. They have always shipped fast and even in the busy times of the year. NO one has ever snapped at me for any reason and they made it good at their cost for a mix up, which I thought was great! They have always been very friendly and fast to get my orders out and I get called by my name when I go to pick up my orders now. It is great to be a name and not a number!

I am now living about 88 miles from their Hamilton, IL store and I can drive there for less than the cost of shipping. I get a nice drive over and back, plus I get what I want and there is no shipping charges other than my gas money and time; I usually drive on over to Nauvoo while I am out that way....have a small picnic and drive back home...which makes a very enjoyable trip.

As with all of the suppliers, it costs less to buy more when you order...check the rates online and in the catalogs, then call in your orders....you will save both time and money.

Pooling orders would be great if all involved remembered what they ordered once it came in and paid in full....too many times I have had 'friends and beeks' make an order and when I picked it up for them, they said that they ordered something else (usually what I had on my truck that I ordered for myself and they decided that they wanted the same thing!) or they did not have enough money to pay for what they got....so be ready for things to fly apart if you combine orders!

Brenda


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Zane said:


> I've been getting things local here in KC(Smithville actually) He's a dollar or so more but is always cheaper than the delivery price and I go by his house to work every day!
> I like W T Kelly service also


Who are you getting your supplies from in Smithville?


----------



## Nephidoc (Jan 5, 2009)

Just got a bunch of frames, bodies and foundation from Brushy Mountain. The shipping was around $140.00. I think of the 2 hour drive to my nearest supplier and the $30.00 in gas it would take. I think the shipping is reasonable. I don't think Brushy Mountain is making a killing on shipping. 

Stan


----------



## SugarBeeCo (May 27, 2009)

I just received an order from Betterbee. Shipping costs may have been a little bit high in proportion to the amount I spent on supplies, but the package was bulky. Overall, I give them an "A" for customer service and speed of delivery.


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

I've use Mann Lake for the past year and a half and have found their shipping to be reasonable. The most I've been charged is $22 for 3 deeps, 4 mediums and frames for all. I think there may have been a couple of feeders and sticky boards also. No order from Mann Lake has taken more than 3 business days and twice I've ordered on Monday and had delivery on Wed.

BB


----------



## bk21701 (May 22, 2009)

I'm hoping that a new bee supplier company pops up one day that can offer same day shipping without a shipping markup. I think that if a company could keep inventory and have a good shipping staff, they would take a lot of business away from well known folks. 

I placed an order for a lot of frames/foundation and a new smoker at Brushy Mountain 2 months ago and they said all were in stock but they were 20 days behind on shipping. I emailed them asking for some type of explanation on why in the world it would be 20 days to ship something. I pointed out that their website said items were shipping in 5-7 days plus transit time. I called to cancel the order and the person on the phone said there was nothing they could do. I sent them an email after that telling them that I had just canceled the last order I would ever make with them. The office manager emailed me back and apologized, she offered to keep my order alive if they shipped it the following day. They did ship the next day and all was resolved in the end. I just don't want to go through hassles like that every time I order. I'm sure you can agree that even 5-7 days is unacceptable, I used to own a medium sized business a few years ago and if we didn't' ship same day we refunded shipping costs. From what I have seen so far Brushy Mountain adds $5-$10 to shipping per order. I guess that covers packing supplies, etc.


----------



## Slee (Jun 22, 2009)

Unfortunatly shipping costs are now part of the profit. It is that way across the board. If a company can make an extra $5-$10 even $15 dollars per sale that can work out ot big money.
It is quite easy for a company to figure out exact cost of shipping down to the penny, but that extra bit of money is a big temptation.
To be honest that is why I just started making all my equipment. It was a pain at first setting up and making jigs for everything but it is now worth it.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Shipping costs are the main reason I have purchased very little on line. I am sure I am not alone in this and you would figure that these companys would catch on. 99.9% probably buy on line to get around paying sales tax, as soon as the shipping makes it more than that then they lose sales.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

I called brushy mountain to order a $ 3 dollar window decal. Its ship weight was 1 oz...shipping was $12 dollars !!!!!! I called thinking there had to be a mistake. Nope, It was correct.... I DONT HAVE HAVE THE WINDOW DECAL.
I still can't believe it. Call for yourself and see. The window decal is in the catalog " protect the bees that protect the enviroment".


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

That is ashame. 
We dont have standard rates here because I shop out for the lowest rate possible so my customers will get the best market price that day.
There are so many freight companies out there hurting for business that you can usually haggle them down on freight cost! opcorn:


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a ups acct so I have them ship freight collect on my acct for the small stuff. 

On the LTL stuff you can use places like freightquote.com to compare their quote to.


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

The large bee suppliers seem to make a good bit on mailing costs.
When we figure our mailing costs we check for the lowest price shipper, usps or ups and with a modest handling cost to cover packing time and material it is still cheaper than the companies by a good bit.
Maybe time to purchase from the smaller guys who take the time on each customer's order to save them money.

Mike


----------



## localwhale (Apr 19, 2009)

I would rather pay more money per product and a fair shipping cost than to save a dollar or two on frames and foundation only to be gouged on shipping.


----------



## Tucbar (Apr 21, 2007)

Fisher Bee Supply is the source in Smithville. Ed is easy to work with. I buy most stuff from him, the cost is about the same as ordering from Mann Lake but I would rather give him the money than pay that much for shipping.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

jesuslives31548 said:


> I called brushy mountain to order a $ 3 dollar window decal. Its ship weight was 1 oz...shipping was $12 dollars !!!!!! I called thinking there had to be a mistake. Nope, It was correct.... I DONT HAVE HAVE THE WINDOW DECAL.
> I still can't believe it. Call for yourself and see. The window decal is in the catalog " protect the bees that protect the enviroment".


Call back and tell them you want a free catalog. Then tell them oh and by the way I want to order this window decal...don't worry about shipping it, just tape it to the inside cover of the free catalog you are sending me. An old First Sargent of mine used to say "if there's a system...figure it out and learn to beat it." :applause:


----------



## NorthWest_bee_guy (Jun 14, 2009)

I know when I buy from other companies other then beekeeping supply shops if you buy over a certain amount shipping is free. when some one drops a couple hundred on supplies and then pays almost the same for shipping its called a rip off the company can ship at their cost. Not the coustomers. But do to the fact they feel that they are a few stores and we have to bow down to them I build my own hives frames etc. screw dealing with companies that gouge the consumer.


----------



## Brent (Jun 22, 2009)

Shipping costs are the reason I make my own woodenware. Don't get me wrong, I love woodworking but even though my work is better than the mail order stuff, I'm not saving much money except that in shipping. So my winter woodworking projects are lined out.

And my two cents on the sticker that costs $12 to ship. That company would lose my business forever.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

For those in the upper midwest and ordering from Mann
Lake be sure to request Speedee Delivery. Fast and lots
less expensive.


----------



## NorthWest_bee_guy (Jun 14, 2009)

I also Dare the companies to prove they are lossing money in shipping costs. They can ship via the US post office for a 1/3 to 1/2 the cost of UPS and the mail will pick up too. So please tell me were they have to use UPS.


----------



## bk21701 (May 22, 2009)

Did anyone else get Brushy Mountain's "e-newsletter"? Here is a section regarding shipping. The last sentence is a lie. They need to find a better web designer if they can't get the shipping perfect. Each item should have a weight per piece, and the cart should be smart enough to ADD them together and calculate against the UPS system. I ship items by UPS almost daily, and they never ask for box measurements, its ALL off of weight. All commercial UPS accounts are based on weight, not box size (unless you box up oversize and that's a +$5.00 charge)



"_*After several months of development and testing, we have finally launched our latest website. Just a few of the features added include the use of gift certificates, an ever expanding video library, additional images for the more complex items, and increase security. There are a lot of improvements that are behind the scenes but they make life easier for everyone. It can now more accurately calculate shipping charges. Is it perfect? No. As an example, it is difficult to tell the system that a single assembled hive body ships at 12 pounds, but if you order 2, UPS calculates their weight by volume not actual weight. So two would actually ship at the 45 pound rate. Then start adding several other items to the order and it gets even more complicated. Rest assured, our goal is to only charge what UPS charges*_." Source, Brushy Mountain Bee E-Newsletter.


----------



## Motown (Jun 17, 2009)

I finally recieved my Brushy Mountain order last week. The price on the shipping was high, but what was more of a problem was the website. I never received an email telling me it was shipped, I never received a tracking number, nothing. All this time I thought the product was still sitting at BM. Don't tell customers that they'll get an email confirmation and tracking number if you not really going to do it. Any e-commerce site does this, when you call to ask, they act insulted. 

I like their products, but the urgency isn't there.


----------



## tlozo (Jun 13, 2008)

I ordered from Brushy Mountain on Tuesday, they told me they are currently running two business days behind. On Friday I received an email telling me the items were shipped with a tracking number. Have always had excellent service with Brushy. I also try to order items in December when Brushy has free shipping.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Sundance said:


> be sure to request Speedee Delivery. Fast and lots less expensive.


See post #6.  

MM


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

They are great aren't they?? Not sure how the do it
so cheaply but I like it. Most my garage door goodies
(smaller stuff) gets shipped with them.


----------



## NorthWest_bee_guy (Jun 14, 2009)

tlozo said:


> I ordered from Brushy Mountain on Tuesday, they told me they are currently running two business days behind. On Friday I received an email telling me the items were shipped with a tracking number. Have always had excellent service with Brushy. I also try to order items in December when Brushy has free shipping.


Oh I love this when the season is the slowest they can afford to cover the cost of shipping. But during the busy time they gouge the hands that help feed them by biting them with out landish shipping costs!


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

My exp. with Mann-Lake and SpeeDee has been great. I got a freight quote on an 9-18 extractor with an uncapping tank deliv. to Lake Geneva WI at $90. That's less than I could pay a buddy in Brainerd in gas to drop it off here if he picked it up there.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Wish we had SpeeDee here. I just placed 3 orders about a day apart from Dadant, Rossman and Brushy Mtn. The Rossman order came when expected for shipping expected, all was great. The Brushy order was 2 days later, but otherwise ok. The Dadant order I called in for (rather than online) as I had planned to go pick it up. They are about 2 hrs from here, but a fairly nice drive and I had time. It was also for heavy stuff, frames, foundation, 5 supers. She was good about fixing up the frame order, even though they were out of what I requested (she put it together from larger order type), and when I said I'd probably pick it up, she told me it would be $50 and some change if shipped and assured me they could get it out that afternoon and I'd have it the next day. I had expected it to take longer, so I thought gas would be almost that and it would save me the effort and I'd have it almost as soon, so I went ahead and shipped. It did arrive late the next afternoon (with a few misshapen parts that had to be reordered). I had left a note for UPS where to leave it, since I had to leave and had ordered nosonov, which they completely disregarded and left the entire shipment of 7 boxes OUTSIDE the gate on the road in 107 degree heat. The worst was when I received the invoice a few days later - they had charged me OVER $75 for shipping!! I can understand a few dollars difference, but more than $25 ??? I was furious. Had it been that much and I was willing to pick it up, they should have told me. That was just dishonest IMO and I won't order from them again unless I absolutely HAVE to have it immediately and/or no one else carries the product. Fool me once.... The best I have seen on shipping was Walter Kelley when I ordered a queen. They got it out the same day, but also shopped around for best shipping, which was low. I was eager for the queen and willing to pay to get her quickly, but they actually talked me down from the most expensive (the lady couldn't stand charging someone that much for shipping) and managed to do both - save me money and get her here quickly. What a concept.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Btw, it wasn't actually a note, it was a huge cardboard sign and I had asked they drop it at the neighbors' which they had to drive by to get to and from my house...and where they have left things on numerous occasions just because they didn't want to drive down my road because it was muddy.


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

JBG said:


> My exp. with Mann-Lake and SpeeDee has been great. I got a freight quote on an 9-18 extractor with an uncapping tank deliv. to Lake Geneva WI at $90. That's less than I could pay a buddy in Brainerd in gas to drop it off here if he picked it up there.


Not so much love from Mann Lake this week.

An order of frames cost me as much to ship as the frames *ALMOST*  and that was at the bulk price


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

JPK said:


> Not so much love from Mann Lake this week.


Opposite here. I finalized my order last Sunday and it arrived yesterday! That's on a truck freight item getting 2nd day delivery. Not only that, the crate setup was done carefully and not just slapped together.


----------



## Birney (Apr 6, 2008)

Ordered 50 assembled medium frames w/ foundation from Dadant. They shipped in five boxes of 10. Shipping: $55. Ouch. Maybe, like an earlier poster did, I should phone them.


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, just 5 boxes of frames for $55. But thats to MS if i read correctly so no
SpeeDee service there! At some point for the woodware if you are not reasonably close to a Dadant, Mann-Lake, etc. factory I would start looking for sideliner wookworkers on ebay and craigslist. Maybe the big guys will start to add warehouse sites at that point because this shipping is not going to get cheaper anytime soon.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Birney said:


> Ordered 50 assembled medium frames w/ foundation from Dadant. They shipped in five boxes of 10. Shipping: $55. Ouch. Maybe, like an earlier poster did, I should phone them.


Wouldn't help. I phoned them and even planned to drive over and get them and the lady at Dadant told me the shipping would be $50.35, which would have been just a little over (maybe $15) over the gas it would take me, so I thought I'd save the time and let them ship it. It was over $75!!! :no: I hate to think what they'd have done to me had I ordered over the internet! Left me with bad feelings and won't order from them if I have another choice, so I hope it was worth it to me to lie and price gouge. My order was about $400.


----------

